# Hoof conformation problems



## Lena4285 (Jul 22, 2017)

The picture turned out quite hard to see when I zoomed in on the feet so I'll just post the original and y'all can zoom in yourself


----------



## Cowgirlupyup (Jan 31, 2016)

To me they look alright. Could use some better trimming. I think they would improve with some better trimming. He is a yearling and is still growing.


----------



## Lena4285 (Jul 22, 2017)

I hope so. I'm quite interested in him but I don't want a horse with club feet


----------



## Lena4285 (Jul 22, 2017)

As I'm doing more research, it seems uncommon that all four feet would be clubbed. Maybe it's just poor trimming. Is there anyway to differentiate it from a clubbed hoof?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

You need to post better pictures on the hoof forum, with the horse standing on hard ground, not mud, and possible solar shots. There is no way i would comment on those hooves from those pictures!
It appears as if the heels were left way long, but again, bad pictures. The hooves are far from 'all right, though,even looking at those pics.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Cowgirlupyup said:


> To me they look alright. Could use some better trimming. I think they would improve with some better trimming. He is a yearling and is still growing.


being a yearling, has zero to do with hooves looking clubby! In fact, the sooner this horse gets a balanced trim, the better, for the very fact that he is growing!


----------



## Lena4285 (Jul 22, 2017)

I wish I could give you better pics but the horse is far away and the owner probably won't like me accusing him of poor hoof care. The horse was way overpriced so I'm going to try and talk them down. Hopefully they are fixable


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I would pass on this horse for more than just the hooves.


----------



## Lena4285 (Jul 22, 2017)

sarahfromsc said:


> I would pass on this horse for more than just the hooves.


Why would you pass on him?


----------



## Fuzzbutton (Dec 29, 2017)

Well, first I'd want to know what you are planning to use him for, and how much the price is.

He's clearly at an awkward stage and is butt high. He's certainly no dressage horse or jumper, but might be just fine as a trail horse.


----------



## Lena4285 (Jul 22, 2017)

Fuzzbutton said:


> Well, first I'd want to know what you are planning to use him for, and how much the price is.
> 
> He's clearly at an awkward stage and is butt high. He's certainly no dressage horse or jumper, but might be just fine as a trail horse.


He has hardly any handleing and is skittish. He leads decently. I want a project horse to train and do small local barrel races on. He is priced for $2200 with papers and $1500 without. He's from just a backyard breeder. No spectacular bloodlines


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

His hooves, his stance, his legs, his lack of looking content, happy and/or healthy . He has no bloom, so to speak. I know he has a winter coat, mine do too, but they have bloom and shine. And I just wouldn’t take a chance unless he was real cheap and I was looking for a project horse that may end up just being a light riding horse or pasture pet. His stance is related to his feet. No hoof no horse is my motto.


----------



## Lena4285 (Jul 22, 2017)

sarahfromsc said:


> His hooves, his stance, his legs, his lack of looking content, happy and/or healthy . He has no bloom, so to speak. I know he has a winter coat, mine do too, but they have bloom and shine. And I just wouldn’t take a chance unless he was real cheap and I was looking for a project horse that may end up just being a light riding horse or pasture pet. His stance is related to his feet. No hoof no horse is my motto.


I'm quite uneducated in conformation and such. Could you explain to me what is off about his stance. I love to learn!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

sarahfromsc said:


> I would pass on this horse for more than just the hooves.


I agree. The head is very coarse, esp for a young horse. I know you don't ride the head, but the over all conformation is not what I would consider good.
Far as pictures, in the day and age of e-mail, any seller can provide pictures a potential buyer requests.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Lena4285 said:


> He has hardly any handleing and is skittish. He leads decently. I want a project horse to train and do small local barrel races on. He is priced for $2200 with papers and $1500 without. He's from just a backyard breeder. No spectacular bloodlines


Right there is a danger sign= two different prices one with papers ans one without-run from any seller like that!
You can buy a much better prospect for that money then this horse. I would not give more that $200 for him, and that would only be with the idea of 'rescue'


----------



## Lena4285 (Jul 22, 2017)

I honestly feel really bad for this horse. These people are not taking very good care of any of their horses but there is just something special about him. He has a very sweet personality and is extremely smart. I'm going to offer them 600 and see if they will take it.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Lena4285 said:


> I honestly feel really bad for this horse. These people are not taking very good care of any of their horses but there is just something special about him. He has a very sweet personality and is extremely smart. _*I'm going to offer them 600 and see if they will take it.*_


Only offer that if you get his papers with a signed transfer document...otherwise "no"...
_I personally think that is to much $ offered for what you can find at many area auctions and sales._

You *don't* buy a horse because you "feel bad"...
You buy a horse because it will meet your riding wants and needs...
Keep your emotions out of this..._you must._
You look critically at your picture then go look at some of the conformation critiques on this forum...
Look at those animals presented, read the comments and now go back to your picture and apply what you see and comments that would be appropriate.

If you really want the one you feel bad about...
You do want a horse who has personality...yes._ Most horses develop a personality when they have interaction often with their owner and handler._
But you need a horse who has a build that has many positives to achieve riding aspirations you want to achieve.

Think very carefully about spending money because you feel bad and then own a horse who can't meet your wants and needs...
Then what do you do... :|

Just be very careful you buy for the right reasons...and that you buy with your head first _*not*_ emotions.
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Six hundred dollars is $500 to much for him.

You can’t buy with your heart.


----------



## Lena4285 (Jul 22, 2017)

Y'all are right. No matter how bad I feel, this horse will just take up pasture space. I met a horse today that is definitely the one. He is really built for what I'm looking for.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Agree with Sarah. Appreciate these pics tell little, but as that's all we have... He is a little strangely put together - has a heavy body & very big head but little dainty looking legs. While he could be just rocked back because the handler asked him to as pic was taken, but he looks uncomfortable, leaning off his forefeet & a little sickle hocked. As for feet, can't tell from just those pics, in deep sand too. He's obviously 'broken forward' but having never been trimmed before & who knows how long heels were left etc, can't say whether he's 'clubby' or just needs a fair few good trims to set him up properly.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Lena4285 said:


> He is priced for $2200 with papers and $1500 without.


Wow! Tell em I'll have him if they'll take $300. And what are the 'papers' if it's a 'backyard breeder'?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

horselovinguy said:


> You *don't* buy a horse because you "feel bad"...
> You buy a horse because it will meet your riding wants and needs...
> Keep your emotions out of this..._you must._




Agree to think hard about this, & I wouldn't do it if you need a performance prospect or such, but I don't think it's fair or reasonable to tell the person 'you don't...' just because _you_ wouldn't, HLG. Doesn't mean others shouldn't. But the price is far & away ridiculous. 

OP, I just recently picked up a scrawny, race trained standie filly with a bad back. They were asking $900 - way too much, considering the punt. I got her for $300. I was comfortable with the possibility of her being only good for light riding or 'companion horse'. But it turns out I was right about her back - was only from terrible training with overcheck etc - bodyworker has given me the go ahead to get her fit to start riding.


----------



## Cowgirlupyup (Jan 31, 2016)

Smilie said:


> being a yearling, has zero to do with hooves looking clubby! In fact, the sooner this horse gets a balanced trim, the better, for the very fact that he is growing!


Exactly, he is growing! So he should not be just getting his hoofs trimmed. They should have been trimmed a long time ago and consistently. So yes being a yearling does have a lot to do with it. Because as his hoofs and become to long as he is growing that will mess with his growing bones. Also I said the same this "Could use some better trimming. I think they would improve with some better trimming. He is a yearling and is still growing."


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

No, being a yearling has nothing to do with it.Being a yearling and NOT having had proper foot care, does.
Being a yearling, also does not mean he will grow out of conformation faults, which already have been commented on. Yes, his stance might improve,the hooves look a lot better after a few good trims, but that is not going to make an un balanced horse gain over all balance


----------

